# No Maintenance 3D Targets



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Our club is open 365 days a year. This time of year (April - October) we have 40 targets out on the 3D course and another 12 - 15 down on the target range. Targets stay out through all weather. We started buying more Real Wild (Big Shot) targets now that they have moved to a third generation foam. They hold up well through weather and cold and arrow release is as good as any other target. Prices range from 2/3 to 1/2 the price of the other two major manufacturers.


----------



## 1diamondshooter (Jun 3, 2019)

Yes, Real Wild targets have a coating of some kind to ward off weather.
I have the Big Buck Pro hunter target and it is great. Real Wild is what I will go with from now on.
Edit
I have had the targets out doors for a couple months now. Rain gets into the replaceable insert and settles in the bottom of the insert cavity. The insert is hard to get back in after it gets wet. I took it out to let it dry. I would now recommend covering the midsection of the targets with a plastic sheet to ward off the rain.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

Wonder if the cores are more durable than the recent Delta McKenzie ones. DMs new cores wear out way too fast. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaneo5404 (Oct 30, 2011)

Moose Man John said:


> What's the bests brand of 3D target to set outside and just leave in the elements for the money?


The cheapest one you can find with a backstop. I've never come across a 3d target that lasts worth a darn more than a year in the elements. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Key is to keep them out of the sun.


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

I cover mine with cheap grill covers off Amazon -/+ $20


----------



## Fec20 (May 9, 2021)

Moose Man John said:


> What's the bests brand of 3D target to set outside and just leave in the elements for the money?


real wild


----------



## RL.Robertson (Jun 2, 2021)

Grill covers are a great idea.


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

We bring all of ours in each year. That prolongs their life.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

Konasteve said:


> I cover mine with cheap grill covers off Amazon -/+ $20


Exactly what I do. They do wear out.


----------



## trvstrace (Jun 17, 2021)

I just got a bigshot ironman and it's been great, both the target and the value. I'll be trying out their 3d targets next as I've always regretted going cheap on 3D targets in the past.


----------

